# Dub Dub Or Rolyan Tubing And Their Bands.



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I found this site that has the Rolyan tubes and their bands. The prices look reasonable to be. Check it out and post your opinion.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The tubes are excellent. Though I have only shot one set on and off, the speed is great. Can't speak for longevity just yet, but I would certainly try more. I have tried the green and orange and like the green best.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

I've used the flat bands and wasn't impressed. I'm eagerly anticipating my order of green tubing though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the orange. Similar to Theratube yellow but faster.


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> I've used the flat bands and wasn't impressed. I'm eagerly anticipating my order of green tubing though.


what was wrong with the flats?


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

anyone know the draw weight of each color?


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

where do i get these?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Not sure about Australia. The links in the first post are for USA


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well you know me, I am always up for trying new things,,, even though I did try the green back in the day, it was only one set.

I am in the process of ordering, waiting for a call back, but this is the information I have

Tubes are latex, bands are not

No dimensions could be stated, but here is the color coding of the levels of resistance

Level 1 peach
Level 2 orange
Level 3 lime green
Level 4 blueberry
Level 5 plum

Hopefully this is helpful, I am going with orange.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Durp, I guess it's on the site, if you click on more details and look at the top link map..... Oh well maybe others missed it like me and will find my info as a quick reference

LGD


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Well you know me, I am always up for trying new things,,, even though I did try the green back in the day, it was only one set.
> 
> I am in the process of ordering, waiting for a call back, but this is the information I have
> 
> ...


i have found latex and non latex rolyan bands


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

On the site I gave the first bands are latex free. After that they are latex.


----------

